# Charo se le olvida poner el freno de mano al SUV y este se despeña con tres ancianos dentro en Oliva (Valencia)



## César Borgia (18 Ene 2022)

Aparatoso accidente en la ciudad de Oliva con 4 heridos


Han intervenido los bomberos de la ciudad y la Policía Local | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com







*Oliva: tres heridos tras un aparatoso accidente de un vehículo que no puso el freno de mano*
















*El pasado jueves pasado se produjo un aparatoso accidente en Oliva, junto al Portal de Sant Vicent. La mujer que lo conducía paró un momento y salió, dejando a tres ocupantes en su interior, pero al parecer no puso el freno de mano y el coche se precipitó a la calzada inferior. Los hechos sucedieron a mediodía y se dio aviso rápidamente a los efectivos de Emergencia. Los bomberos estabilizaron el vehículo y rescataron a los ocupantes, que fueron atendidos por los sanitarios. Hubo tres heridos, una mujer de 65 años y 2 hombres de 67 y 72 años, que fueron trasladados al hospital. La conductora, una mujer de 56 años, fue atendida por crisis de ansiedad en el centro de salud de Oliva. El coche arrancó las barandillas metálicas que protegen la calle.*










Oliva: tres heridos tras un aparatoso accidente de un vehículo que no puso el freno de mano


El pasado jueves pasado se produjo un aparatoso accidente en Oliva, junto al Portal de Sant Vicent. La mujer que lo conducía paró un momento y salió, dejando a tres ocupantes en su interior, pero al parecer no puso el freno de mano y el coche se precipitó a la calzada inferior. Los hechos...




saforguia.com


----------



## Joloan (18 Ene 2022)

Tenía prisa por cobrar la herencia.


----------



## Cuarentaconseis (18 Ene 2022)

Ésto en Arabia Saudí nunca habría pasado. Nos llevan siglos de ventaja.


----------



## dalmore_12y (18 Ene 2022)

Frenos de mano de mierda con el botoncito de los huevos...palanca y racarrá manda


----------



## César Borgia (18 Ene 2022)

En la última foto aún están los yayos dentro del coche.


----------



## chemarin (18 Ene 2022)

> *La conductora, una mujer de 56 años, fue atendida por crisis de ansiedad en el centro de salud de Oliva.*



Todo solucionado, ahí acaba su responsabilidad.


----------



## Chatarrero (18 Ene 2022)

Probablemente se distrajo y aceleró con el selector en D en lugar de R, lo del freno de mano no se lo cree ni ella.


----------



## secuestrado (18 Ene 2022)

Cómo se le puede olvidar el freno de mano? Si hoy día es automático.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2022)

A ver si @AYN RANDiano2 se anima, y hace un estudio exhaustivo del aumento de accidentes en correlación al número de carnets de conducir femeninos. Puede que nos sorprendiera.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (18 Ene 2022)

podría tratarse de un efecto de la vacuna.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (18 Ene 2022)

Aparcao


----------



## PasoLeati (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Abubilla73 (18 Ene 2022)

Hay que hacer un estudio con perspectiva de género sobre el diseño del freno en los automóviles.
A la conductora, una subvención por víctima de este gran olvido sociá.
Y los yayos, un curso de masculinidad tózica por ... porque nunca está de más, oiga.


----------



## Saluter (18 Ene 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Frenos de mano de mierda con el botoncito de los huevos...palanca y racarrá manda



Correcto. Si eliminamos procesos y los sustituimos por botoncitos, esto es lo que pasa, que a la gente se le termina olvidando darle al botón porque se ha perdido la lógica en el proceso de la conducción.
A nadie se le puede olvidar darle a la palanca para atrás con su ruido de racarrá, pero de darle a un botón si.

La pena esque este hilo se convierta en el desayuno tonto y fácil de los ávidos machistillas. Como si a los hombres no se les olvidase también poner el freno y como si no provocasen accidentes en la carretera.
Creo que el hilo puede tener una lectura más técnica e interesante y más crítica con las moderneces y mierdas que están implantando en los coches.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Ene 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Frenos de mano de mierda con el botoncito de los huevos...palanca y racarrá manda



Hay cosas que la electrónica que no son mejores por mucho botón que tengan. 
El acto de manualmente elevar la palanca se te queda mejor en la memoria y cuando lo haces no hay error de interpretación.... 
En cambio el botoncito se te puede olvidar facilmente o pensar que lo has apretado o apretarlo mal y que no se active.


----------



## Nicors (18 Ene 2022)

Se aceleró mucho sería una bajada pronunciada, la Charo se salió y lo dejó en directa.... no hay que descartar intento de homicidio.


----------



## arc1776 (18 Ene 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 910078



Curioso que el freno falocentrico sea mas eficiente que el freno vaginal donde hay q urgar con los dedos para q funcione.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Hay cosas que la electrónica que no son mejores por mucho botón que tengan.
> El acto de manualmente elevar la palanca se te queda mejor en la memoria y cuando lo haces no hay error de interpretación....
> En cambio el botoncito se te puede olvidar facilmente o pensar que lo has apretado o apretarlo mal y que no se active.



Ya pero cuando quieras el contacto el freno de pone automáticamente


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Ene 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> *La conductora, una mujer.*
> Todo solucionado, ahí acaba su responsabilidad.



Te lo he arreglado un poco.


----------



## das kind (18 Ene 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Cómo se le puede olvidar el freno de mano? Si hoy día es automático.



Ese modelo tiene algunos años ya, no creo que llevase freno eléctrico. Además, éste no siempre se activa de modo automático.

Lo que me extraña es que lo achaquen a no poner el freno, cuando no se ve que hubiera pendiente.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Ene 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Cómo se le puede olvidar el freno de mano? Si hoy día es automático.



Es un botón o palanquita. Le das, pero con las prisas no aciertas a darle bien y cuesta abajo se te va.
A mi me ha pasado, pero sin consecuencias ya que suelo poner la marcha.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ene 2022)

Esto es culpa todo del heteropatriarcado opresor y patata.









Una mujer de 66 años cae con su coche sobre otro vehículo de la planta inferior de un aparcamiento


La conductora de un vehículo, de 66 años, ha caído con el coche desde la planta de calle del aparcamiento del Hospital Río Hortega de Valladolid a una planta inferior de...




www.lavanguardia.com




















Una mujer atraviesa el muro del parking con el coche, cae dos plantas y sale ilesa en Madrid


Un descuido tras calarse el coche pudo ser la causa de que una conductora de 38 años acabara atravesando el muro de contención del parking donde es...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Ene 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 910078



Totalmente de acuerdo. El freno de mano fue uno de los motivos por los que me decanté por mi actual coche cuando lo compré. No soporto ni me fío de los frenos de botoncito y muchísimo menos los que se ponen automáticamente al parar el coche.
En el colegio de mis hijos a una charo le pasó lo mismo, y no atropelló a nadie de milagro.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (18 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aparatoso accidente en la ciudad de Oliva con 4 heridos
> 
> 
> Han intervenido los bomberos de la ciudad y la Policía Local | Cadena SER
> ...



*Brutal!
EN LA ÚLTIMA FOTO SE VE A LOS BIEGOS DENTRO!!
BRUTALLL*


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Ene 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Frenos de mano de mierda con el botoncito de los huevos...palanca y racarrá manda



PUes es raro, porque muchos coches es automático, si paras el motor se mete el freno de mano automático. Si encima el coche es automático se pone hasta el parking y se bloquea la dirección.


----------



## Don Redondón (18 Ene 2022)

pero como puede caer el coche si parece que pilla subida?


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Ene 2022)

Charo más freno de mano de botón Paco de mierda= accidentes.


----------



## Euron G. (18 Ene 2022)

Bendito invento el cinturón de seguridad. A mí me salvó el pellejo hace 3 años y a estos abueletes les ha salvado de una buena hostia contra el salpicadero. En una de las fotos se aprecia como está perfectamente sujeto por el cinturón.


----------



## VandeBel (18 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> pero como puede caer el coche si parece que pilla subida?



Si, por arriba de la barandilla baja una calle en cuesta.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Ene 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Cómo se le puede olvidar el freno de mano? Si hoy día es automático.



Pues por eso


----------



## FilibustHero (18 Ene 2022)

Son los nuevos tiempos:
Cuando sueltas los billetes de la cartera ta acuerdas de que has pagado, cuando haces un bizum no.
Cuando echas el freno de mano de carraca y sientes en tus carnes que el vehículo se ha inmovilizado te acuerdas, si lo haces a través de la app *no*.


----------



## puebleryno (18 Ene 2022)

Una vez tuve que salir corriendo a parar un coche, al que se le soltó el freno de mano. Seguramente fué por la resonancia que produjera mi coche diesel.

Y un amigo me contó que una vez se le soltó el freno de mano, y le pusieron una multa, y tuvo que llevárselo la grúa, porque quedó en medio de la calle, obstruyendo el paso. Me dijo que la culpa era de su mujer, que se quejaba de que dejara el coche con la primera metida.

Moraleja, los frenos de mano los suelta el diablo. Y eran de palanca, que no existían esos que decís de botón que no los he llegado a ver.


----------



## inteño (18 Ene 2022)

Cuanta más automatización y ayudas, más fácil cometer errores de bulto. Las cosas importantes tienen que ser sencillas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Ene 2022)

Esto de trincar las herencias a los yayos se les está yendo de las manos a mucha gente...


----------



## entelequia (18 Ene 2022)

Mujeres mujereando


----------



## looku (18 Ene 2022)

Igual su intención era bajar las escaleras con el SUV, que para eso la han vendido que es un todocamino.


----------



## Anka Motz (18 Ene 2022)

Que parezca un accidente, Jonhy...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (18 Ene 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Frenos de mano de mierda con el botoncito de los huevos...palanca y racarrá manda



El botoncito sin perspectiva de género, se aprieta mal con uñas largas de porcelana.


----------



## roquerol (18 Ene 2022)

comodín de "crisis de ansiedad" y ale, tendrá suerte la charo y ni pagará la reparación del coche ni la de la barandilla.


----------



## zirick (18 Ene 2022)

Modelo de SUV oficial de las charos en España


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> pero como puede caer el coche si parece que pilla subida?



Le habrá dado al freno de mano cuando iba a 120 por hora, y viajó atrás en el tiempo.

Los ancianos en realidad son sus nietos.


----------



## theelf (18 Ene 2022)

Me acuerdo de chicos, mi padre nos mandaba a por una piedra para poner detras de la ruedas


----------



## jolu (18 Ene 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Todo solucionado, ahí acaba su responsabilidad.



Exactamente como la negra esa que tiró por la ventana a su bebé y años mas tarde la pillaron pescando a un pescaito.

Responsabilidad 0 y con una petición de indulto por parte de Pudrimos.


----------



## vacutator (18 Ene 2022)

Cuando yo era pequeño era muy extraño ver a una mujer conduciendo.

Era pasar una muy de ciento en viento y decir asombrado:

"Mira papá! una mujer conduciendo!"


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Ene 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 910078



Yo no me fio ni un pelo de ellos. Procuro aparcar en llano y dejo una marcha puesta. Además cuando se estropee, y siempre se estropean, cuesta una pasta. El próximo coche con freno de verdad.


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aparatoso accidente en la ciudad de Oliva con 4 heridos
> 
> 
> Han intervenido los bomberos de la ciudad y la Policía Local | Cadena SER
> ...




Todo este tipo de accidentes están protagonizados por mujeres... Yo creo que todas buscan el mejor tik-tok. ¿ Se sabe si salió bailando ?


----------



## Juanchufri (18 Ene 2022)

Charo don´t surf.


----------



## cujo (18 Ene 2022)

arc1776 dijo:


> Curioso que el freno falocentrico sea mas eficiente que el freno vaginal donde hay q urgar con los dedos para q funcione.



Brutal ,


----------



## Terminus (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Nothing (18 Ene 2022)

Ese vehículo es España. Con ancianos, cuesta abajo y sin frenos

Extraño que a nadie se le haya ocurrido, pero me he dejado a propósito un detalle más de la analogía. A ver quien lo adivina ...


----------



## cujo (18 Ene 2022)

Cupra formentor, el SUV deportivo .
Ya dicen q coge mejor las curvas q cualquier otro SUV. 
vag power


----------



## El pernales (18 Ene 2022)

Como dice la sabiduría popular: mujer al volante.... Terminad vosotros la frase


----------



## SOY (18 Ene 2022)

En la noticia de la cadenaser omiten que el coche lo conducía una MUJER y dan a entender que lo conducía un "CONDUCTOR".









Aparatoso accidente en la ciudad de Oliva con 4 heridos


Han intervenido los bomberos de la ciudad y la Policía Local | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com





En esta noticia sí que dicen que la condutora era una mujer, la cual salió del coche y se olvidó de poner el freno de mano:









Oliva: tres heridos tras un aparatoso accidente de un vehículo que no puso el freno de mano


El pasado jueves pasado se produjo un aparatoso accidente en Oliva, junto al Portal de Sant Vicent. La mujer que lo conducía paró un momento y salió, dejando a tres ocupantes en su interior, pero al parecer no puso el freno de mano y el coche se precipitó a la calzada inferior. Los hechos...




saforguia.com




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## perrosno (18 Ene 2022)

Charo y suv. Todo correcto, circulen.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (18 Ene 2022)

Mujer los despeña. 
Hombres los rescatan. 

El machismo mata!!!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Ene 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Me acuerdo de chicos, mi padre nos mandaba a por una piedra para poner detras de la ruedas



El mejor freno de mano del mundo. Inquebrantable.


----------



## Busher (18 Ene 2022)

Hay algo que yo no logro entender de lo de los frenos de mano... ¿tan dificil es que sean automaticos o con aviso sonoro?

Me explico... no hace falta siquiera que sean de boton para ser automaticos; casi todos los coches modernos pueden actuar automaticamente los frenos... pueden poner el freno de mano de carraca de toda la vida, pero si el conductor se quita el cinturon y abre la puerta con coche parado, que el coche frene automaticamente. Pero si no se quiere ir "tan tejos", con un aviso como el del cinturon sin poner o las luces encendidas, ayudaria.


----------



## Sonny (18 Ene 2022)

SOY dijo:


> En la noticia de la cadenaser omiten que el coche lo conducía una MUJER y dan a entender que lo conducía un "CONDUCTOR".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, hacen malabarismos para no decir que conducía una Charo.
La Charo simplemente es la "cuarta persona afectada":

_Una mujer de 65 años y dos hombres de 67 y 72 años presentaban traumatismos y han sido evacuados al hospital Francesc de Borja de Gandia, en una de las unidades de soporte vital básico.
La cuarta persona afectada es una mujer de 56 años que ha sido asistida por crisis de ansiedad y ha sido trasladada al centro de salud integrado de Oliva, en la otra ambulancia SVB._


----------



## porromtrumpero (18 Ene 2022)

Se olvidó o se "olvidó"?


----------



## AMP (18 Ene 2022)

Cuarentaconseis dijo:


> Ésto en Arabia Saudí nunca habría pasado. Nos llevan siglos de ventaja.



Siento dedilusionarte

WATCH: First female driving license being issued in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (18 Ene 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Me acuerdo de chicos, mi padre nos mandaba a por una piedra para poner detras de la ruedas



En aquellas épocas remotas, lo habitual era llevar una calza (cuña) de plástico (amarillo) en el maletero. Era como un quesito del Trivial pero con pinchitos. Y se ponía siempre que había una pendiente considerable.







Además, cualquier conductor viejuno, tiene grabado a fuego lo de dejar la marcha metida y la dirección girada contra el bordillo. Cosa que hoy en día ya nadie practica.


----------



## theelf (18 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> En aquellas épocas remotas, lo habitual era llevar una calza (cuña) de plástico (amarillo) en el maletero. Era como un quesito del Trivial pero con pinchitos. Y se ponía siempre que había una pendiente considerable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marcha puesta y direccion girada lo hago sin pensar, imagine todo el mundo haria lo mismo


----------



## Nothing (18 Ene 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Mujer los despeña.
> Hombres los rescatan.
> 
> El machismo mata!!!









Hasta el tito Doug te lo dice


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (18 Ene 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Marcha puesta y direccion girada lo hago sin pensar, imagine todo el mundo haria lo mismo



Por algo les gustan tanto los SUVs automáticos a las señoras. No hay más que ponerlo en la D para ir hacia Delante. Y la P para Parar. Y ya se encarga el coche de todo lo demás. (_O casi, jijijiji_).


----------



## eltonelero (18 Ene 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Probablemente se distrajo y aceleró con el selector en D en lugar de R, lo del freno de mano no se lo cree ni ella.



no,


Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> En aquellas épocas remotas, lo habitual era llevar una calza (cuña) de plástico (amarillo) en el maletero. Era como un quesito del Trivial pero con pinchitos. Y se ponía siempre que había una pendiente considerable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de la marcha metida aun se enseña en autoescuelas y yo si la cuesta es considerable aun lo practico


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (18 Ene 2022)

Ni freno de mano mi leches. No se arrancan 10 metros de barandilla de fundición por que un coche ruede sin freno de mano. 

Se equivocó de pedal, como todas, como siempre.


----------



## Genofinder (18 Ene 2022)

El freno de mano es machista


----------



## Orgelmeister (18 Ene 2022)

Es raro, porque en la propaganda todos los suvs son conducidos por charos y negras.

De los anuncios yo deducía que estaban especialmente diseñados para charos y negras.

Tiene que ser otra cosa.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Ene 2022)

Genofinder dijo:


> El freno de mano es machista



Es el símil de un pene.


----------



## victormiw (18 Ene 2022)

Sonny dijo:


> Sí, hacen malabarismos para no decir que conducía una Charo.
> La Charo simplemente es la "cuarta persona afectada":
> 
> _Una mujer de 65 años y dos hombres de 67 y 72 años presentaban traumatismos y han sido evacuados al hospital Francesc de Borja de Gandia, en una de las unidades de soporte vital básico.
> La cuarta persona afectada es una mujer de 56 años que ha sido asistida por crisis de ansiedad y ha sido trasladada al centro de salud integrado de Oliva, en la otra ambulancia SVB._



Pasa de ser la única responsable del accidente a ser una víctima más por obra y gracia del grupo prisa.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Ene 2022)

violencia de jenaro ejercida por el suv fasista e machistajj


----------



## imaginARIO (18 Ene 2022)

Charos y SUV's mala combinación.

También la escena que provocó ese buen arañazo en el túnel, daría para unas risas...


----------



## hyugaa (18 Ene 2022)

Ya entiendo por qué en algunos paises no dejan a las mujeres conducir


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Ene 2022)

Ese parece un Toyota, yo tengo otra marca y es automático, si paro el motor el freno de mano y el parking se activan, además de bloquearse la dirección, me imagino que será igual. eso lo hicieron porque en los primeros frenos eléctricos hubo accidentes con polémica, que si me había puesto el freno de mano o no.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (18 Ene 2022)

Y luego dicen que lo peligroso es ir a 160 con un buen coche y por una autovía con poco tráfico.


----------



## EGO (18 Ene 2022)

Amosh a ver...yo entiendo que la charo se bajo del coche sin poner el freno de mano y este se fue cuesta abajo con los yayos dentro.

Es como los tipicos retards que llegan borrachos a casa,se les olvida poder el freno de mano y al dia siguiente encuentran el coche 200 metros mas abajo y habiendo reventado varios coches.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (18 Ene 2022)

Lo normal es que el freno de mano se active al poner P, en coches modernos. Poner P sin echar freno de mano primero, es de no tener ni puta idea de como funciona un automático.


----------



## XRL (18 Ene 2022)

tantas pastillas encima es lo que tiene


----------



## Setapéfranses (18 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> tantas pastillas encima es lo que tiene



tantas pastillas encima es lo que tiene= Tantos pinchasos encima es lo que tiene


----------



## louis.gara (18 Ene 2022)

SUV normal.


----------



## NIKK (18 Ene 2022)

Menuda inútil.


----------



## 121 (18 Ene 2022)

Seguramente pagado con el dinero del marido 

Cada vez pienso que las mujeres son más inoperantes en la vida adulta. Niños grandes con un reclamo de oro para atraer y manejar a los hombres, que son quienes tiran hacia delante de la civilización


----------



## K... (18 Ene 2022)

Un freno de mano faloforme? Ni tocar.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (18 Ene 2022)

Para que luego digan que los SUV no hacen TRAIL


----------



## capuser (18 Ene 2022)

El freno de mano es heteropatriarcal


----------



## capuser (18 Ene 2022)

Por poco no tenemos tres muertes mas por covid


----------



## tolondango (18 Ene 2022)

¿A nadie se le ocurre que si no echas el freno de mano y abres la puerta del conductor, te pita el coche?. Me cuesta creer lo del freno de mano. 

Enviado desde mi SM-T580 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hijodeputin (18 Ene 2022)

un cupra formentor, mecago en dios que estropicio.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (18 Ene 2022)

Qué curioso. En vez de salir en las noticias, han sacado el del borracho con orden de alejamiento que mete el coche por unas escaleras.


----------



## Kursk (18 Ene 2022)

Es un hyunday o un opel grandland. Vamos, un suv paco de mierda más 

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## XRL (18 Ene 2022)

de oliva quedé yo con un par de chavalas hace años,ni me acuerdo ya de como era 1,la otra sí,chortina rumana tetona


----------



## Vae Victis (18 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> un cupra formentor, mecago en dios que estropicio.



Es un Cupra? Mas bien me parecía un Lexus . Que abuelos estos actuales!!!


----------



## Vae Victis (18 Ene 2022)

tolondango dijo:


> ¿A nadie se le ocurre que si no echas el freno de mano y abres la puerta del conductor, te pita el coche?. Me cuesta creer lo del freno de mano.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T580 mediante Tapatalk



Los coches actuales pitan por todo: que si por el cinturón, que si tocas la línea continua, que si excedes velocidad por tramo…que si por poner marcha en P en una pendiente sin freno de mano….
“Este coche me vuelve loca, Puri. Todos son pitidos”!!!


----------



## Cimbrel (18 Ene 2022)

Cuarentaconseis dijo:


> Ésto en Arabia Saudí nunca habría pasado. Nos llevan siglos de ventaja.



FAIL 

En Arabia las mujeres conducen desde hace 2 años y bastante mejor que los mojames por cierto. 
Esto es un caso deCHARAZA EUROPEA EMPODERADA


----------



## EnergiaLibre (18 Ene 2022)

charo + suv = it will kill

para cuando 1000 maneras de morir jijijiji version


----------



## hijodeputin (18 Ene 2022)

Vae Victis dijo:


> Es un Cupra? Mas bien me parecía un Lexus . Que abuelos estos actuales!!!



un lexus RX....puede ser.


----------



## hijodeputin (18 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, los que casi no hemos llevado automáticos en la vida(de casualidad), creo recordar que en pendiente simplemente se dejaba el coche en modo P(parking), pero ya no recuerdo bien si primero se echaba el freno de mano o se echaba después de apagar. En cualquier caso con los actuales ya son casi todo eléctricos y los pone el coche solito en cuando apagas el contacto.


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Ene 2022)

¿Otra vez llevando el caso a la guerra de sexos? 

HOY MISMO salió en tv el caso de un HOMBRE despeñado por confundir acelerador y freno.


----------



## Vae Victis (18 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Por cierto, los que casi no hemos llevado automáticos en la vida(de casualidad), creo recordar que en pendiente simplemente se dejaba el coche en modo P(parking), pero ya no recuerdo bien si primero se echaba el freno de mano o se echaba después de apagar. En cualquier caso con los actuales ya son casi todo eléctricos y los pone el coche solito en cuando apagas el contacto.



No. Nunca dejar en P sin freno de mano. Y en pendiente menos!!!. Te cargas la caja en un plis. 
Otra cosa es que existen modelos que tras colocar P, se activen los frenos. Pero en algunos es configurable.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (18 Ene 2022)

Es un complot suciata para acabar con pensionistas parasitarios.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Ene 2022)

El mío es automático y si abres la puerta sin estar en parking te avisa con alarma.


----------



## Gatoo_ (18 Ene 2022)

Esto va a dar ideas a más de uno.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Ene 2022)

Esto en Irán no pasa


----------



## ULTRAPACO (18 Ene 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 910078



hombre depende

mi coche no lleva freno de mano manual y subo pendientes sin despeinarme y parandome a mitad sin miedo de reiniciar la marcha .
El *auto hold* es es la polla


----------



## Setapéfranses (18 Ene 2022)

Vae Victis dijo:


> No. Nunca dejar en P sin freno de mano. Y en pendiente menos!!!. Te cargas la caja en un plis.
> Otra cosa es que existen modelos que tras colocar P, se activen los frenos. Pero en algunos es configurable.



Explicame eso...

A menos que hayas pulsado el botoncito de shift lock, es imposible que el coche se vaya por ahí. Se queda engranado.

Tiene pinta que pulsó el acelerador,,, No sé que les pasa a muchas mujeres que lo confunden con el freno o no sé y ya he visto varios casos (mi hermana entre otros)


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (18 Ene 2022)

Por esto es por lo que dicen que los SUV vuelcan jajajajajjajajajjaja


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> hombre depende
> 
> mi coche no lleva freno de mano manual y subo pendientes sin despeinarme y parandome a mitad sin miedo de reiniciar la marcha .
> El *auto hold* es es la polla



Tu lo que quieres es deshacerte de tu mujer y tus suegros de una bajada, digooo, de una tacada


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Ene 2022)

Otra amoñecada conduciendo.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (18 Ene 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Cuanta más automatización y ayudas, más fácil cometer errores de bulto. Las cosas importantes tienen que ser sencillas.



Todo botones y palancas. Por algo será


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Ene 2022)

Sonny dijo:


> Sí, hacen malabarismos para no decir que conducía una Charo.
> La Charo simplemente es la "cuarta persona afectada":
> 
> _Una mujer de 65 años y dos hombres de 67 y 72 años presentaban traumatismos y han sido evacuados al hospital Francesc de Borja de Gandia, en una de las unidades de soporte vital básico.
> La cuarta persona afectada es una mujer de 56 años que ha sido asistida por crisis de ansiedad y ha sido trasladada al centro de salud integrado de Oliva, en la otra ambulancia SVB._



bua...charobarismos esto, sujétame el cubata:

recordais la fragata noruega que hundió su charo tripulación?. Un megapetrolero se pasó 20 minutos llamando por radio a la fragata pidiendoles que cambiasen el rumbo que iban a colisionar y las otras ni caso. cuando el petrolero se las calzó salieron por patas del barco dejando todas las escotillas abiertas para que el agua entrase mejor: el barco a pique.

pues hacen una reconstrucción del accidente y chorprecha, LOS TRIPULANTES AHORA SON TODOS ONVRES  ¿mujeres? ¿qué mujeres?


----------



## Segismunda (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Nothing (18 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Además, cualquier conductor viejuno, tiene grabado a fuego lo de dejar la marcha metida y la dirección girada contra el bordillo. Cosa que hoy en día ya nadie practica.



Yo si, y por eso me llama la atención ver coches estacionados en pendientes con las ruedas giradas al revés, a favor de que el coche se aleje del bordillo si cayese


----------



## Escaramuza (18 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Correcto. Si eliminamos procesos y los sustituimos por botoncitos, esto es lo que pasa, que a la gente se le termina olvidando darle al botón porque se ha perdido la lógica en el proceso de la conducción.
> A nadie se le puede olvidar darle a la palanca para atrás con su ruido de racarrá, pero de darle a un botón si.
> 
> La pena esque este hilo se convierta en el desayuno tonto y fácil de los ávidos machistillas. Como si a los hombres no se les olvidase también poner el freno y como si no provocasen accidentes en la carretera.
> Creo que el hilo puede tener una lectura más técnica e interesante y más crítica con las moderneces y mierdas que están implantando en los coches.



En mi coche se activa y desactiva el freno de mano automáticamente, hace años que no hecho el freno de mano, solo compruebo que todo esté bien cuando aparco en cuesta.


----------



## Azarias (18 Ene 2022)

Solicitamos un freno de mano resiliente y feminista


----------



## CANCERVERO (18 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aparatoso accidente en la ciudad de Oliva con 4 heridos
> 
> 
> Han intervenido los bomberos de la ciudad y la Policía Local | Cadena SER
> ...



Jijiji.... solo soy una chica.


----------



## ciudadlibre (18 Ene 2022)

al igual que la L de los principiantes, deberia ser obligatorio otro cartel de "peligro, mujer al volante"


----------



## wanamaker (18 Ene 2022)

De todos modos, tanta mierda "tecnologia" que les ponen a los coches ahora, y que se active solo el freno de mano si el condutor se baja, parece que debe ser muy dificil.


----------



## Lmpd_01 (18 Ene 2022)

STOP manipulacion informatiba está claro que el freno de mano lo quitó la variante machista del COVID


----------



## CANCERVERO (18 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Otra amoñecada conduciendo.



¿Es el momento de decir que una maruja y su SUV no duran mucho tiempo juntos?


----------



## siroco (18 Ene 2022)

con la tecnología actual deberia de estar prohibido que un coche se pueda mover sin que se le ordene expresamente


----------



## Apretrujillos (18 Ene 2022)

Era un coche heteropatriarcal, falocrata y sin perspectiva de genero.

La charo bien merece una paguita


----------



## bocadRillo (18 Ene 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 910078



Huy, esa palanca es muy machijjjta 
Lo otro no sé lo que es, parece el botón de subir el cristal


----------



## fayser (18 Ene 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Frenos de mano de mierda con el botoncito de los huevos...palanca y racarrá manda



Joder, que el freno de mano eléctrico se pone solo...


----------



## Vae Victis (18 Ene 2022)

_


Setapéfranses dijo:



Explicame eso...

A menos que hayas pulsado el botoncito de shift lock, es imposible que el coche se vaya por ahí. Se queda engranado.

Tiene pinta que pulsó el acelerador,,, No sé que les pasa a muchas mujeres que lo confunden con el freno o no sé y ya he visto varios casos (mi hermana entre otros)

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Yo llevo tres años com un automático y jamas había oido hablar del "shift lock". Nunca necesité un botón para "destrabar marchas" en un Toyota/Lexus. Además de que "chillan como gorrinos" cada vez que no haces la secuencia P+ freno al abrir la puerta.
Con colocar en P, el agarre del coche queda sobre la caja. Si es en llano puede soportortarlo, pero si otro coche le da un golpe, se destroza el cambio. Y en caso de una pendiente, el cambio no esta diseñado para aguantar 2 toneladas de peso. 
Lo de poner en P, y a bailar, parece que en USA ha causado bastantes muertos.


----------



## Vae Victis (18 Ene 2022)

_


fayser dijo:



Joder, que el freno de mano eléctrico se pone solo...

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Ya vemos que se pone sólo, si.....


----------



## Kalanders (18 Ene 2022)

Hay quien dice que antes de la implantación del carnet por puntos la gente corría más y patatín y patatán...

Y puede que eso sea cierto en parte, pero no he visto más cantidad de imprudencias y pirulas variadas al volante que ahora, nunca. Además proliferan los trastornados a toda castaña en rondas con una agresividad que no habia visto.

Definitivamente, mucha gente no sabe ni conducir.


----------



## Larata (18 Ene 2022)

Coño pues parece un CHR, esos cuestan 50k o más.


----------



## Vae Victis (18 Ene 2022)

Kalanders dijo:


> Hay quien dice que antes de la implantación del carnet por puntos la gente corría más y patatín y patatán...
> 
> Y puede que eso sea cierto en parte, pero no he visto más cantidad de imprudencias y pirulas variadas al volante que ahora, nunca. Además proliferan los trastornados a toda castaña en rondas con una agresividad que no habia visto.
> 
> Definitivamente, mucha gente no sabe ni conducir.



Yo realmente hasta estoy a punto de creer que los intermitentes solo vienen en los coches de 100.000 euros "parriba", o ediciones especiales, porque ni cristo los debe tener!*!!*


----------



## Frank242 (18 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Además, cualquier conductor viejuno, tiene grabado a fuego lo de dejar la marcha metida y la dirección girada contra el bordillo. Cosa que hoy en día ya nadie practica.



Yo eso lo suelo hacer si veo que hay algo de cuesta y se puede ir el coche. Pongo freno de mano y si veo que es cuesta arriba, meto primera y ruedas giradas hacia fuera, así el coche ser irá contra el bordillo y en caso de cuesta abajo, dejo metida la marcha atrás y ahí sí, las ruedas hacia el bordillo.


----------



## Julc (18 Ene 2022)

Vaya rascazo hay en el tunel.
Alguno quiso meter el camión por cojones.


----------



## Kalanders (18 Ene 2022)

Vae Victis dijo:


> Yo realmente hasta estoy a punto de creer que los intermitentes solo vienen en los coches de 100.000 euros "parriba", o ediciones especiales, porque ni cristo los debe tener!*!!*



Y eso es solo la punta del iceberg. Cedas que no se respetan por doquier, stops lo mismo, elementos que adelantan con medio coche sobre el carril en el que circula el coche adelantado, gente que va a toda castaña en rondas a medio metro del vehículo que le precede...


----------



## Vae Victis (18 Ene 2022)

_


Larata dijo:



Coño pues parece un CHR, esos cuestan 50k o más.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_No creo que sea un CHR, y los CHR no valen 50.000 euros. Que sea el "primo vestido de bonito" quizás si....


----------



## Vae Victis (18 Ene 2022)

_


Kalanders dijo:



Y eso es solo la punta del iceberg. Cedas que no se respetan por doquier, stops lo mismo, elementos que adelantan con medio coche sobre el carril en el que circula el coche adelantado, gente que va a toda castaña en rondas a medio metro del vehículo que le precede...

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Totalmente. La confianza de algunos conduciendo "palanganas" es casi digno de aplaudir.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Ene 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> ¿Es el momento de decir que una maruja y su SUV no duran mucho tiempo juntos?



Pero es que también se están estrellando hombres. Esto está pasando a lo bestia desde que empezó la inoenculación en 2021 y en situaciones muy raras. Por eso creo que todos estos accidentes son amoñecamientos post-kakunales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ene 2022)

qué poca capacidad de reacción del copiloto . que pudo meter el freno cuando notó que se movía el coche.


----------



## Vae Victis (18 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué poca capacidad de reacción del copiloto . que pudo meter el freno cuando notó que se movía el coche.



Los de atrás eran abuelos. Quien le dice a usted que estuvieron buscando como locos el freno de mano “falocentrico” de toda la vida y se se desesperaban porque no lo encontraban??


----------



## Vae Victis (18 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Pero es que también se están estrellando hombres. Esto está pasando a lo bestia desde que empezó la inoenculación en 2021 y en situaciones muy raras. Por eso creo que todos estos accidentes son amoñecamientos post-kakunales.



Algo de eso habrá. Nos estamos covirtiendo en seres medio chiflados todos. Imagínese los que ya “adolecían” antes….


----------



## qbit (19 Ene 2022)

¿La conductora crisis de ansiedad? Pero si no estaba dentro del vehículo cuando se fue para abajo. La crisis de ansiedad la habrán sufrido los 3 que estaban dentro y veían que eso se iba a pique, y nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Vae Victis (19 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿La conductora crisis de ansiedad? Pero si no estaba dentro del vehículo cuando se fue para abajo. La crisis de ansiedad la habrán sufrido los 3 que estaban dentro y veían que eso se iba a pique, y nunca mejor dicho.



Los dos de dentro eran hombres y ella era la única del “género tonto”. 
La única necesitada de protección según la doctrina imperante.


----------



## ashe (19 Ene 2022)

Tanta liberación de la mujer, para esto


----------



## cuartosinascensor (19 Ene 2022)

En un coche moderno es imposible que el freno de mano no se quede puesto siempre. Se activa automáticamente siempre que apagues el contacto, te quites el cinturón o abras la puerta. Cualquiera de esas 3 cosas. Tienes un triple sistema de seguridad. El manual es raro pero se te puede olvidar.
Dejar una marcha metida es mala idea ya que la caja de cambios sufre una presión según los expertos.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Ene 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> podría tratarse de un efecto de la vacuna.



Es otro síntoma de kobiz persistente, moriremos cienes de veces.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Ene 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> En un coche moderno es imposible que el freno de mano no se quede puesto siempre. Se activa automáticamente siempre que apagues el contacto, te quites el cinturón o abras la puerta. Cualquiera de esas 3 cosas. Tienes un triple sistema de seguridad. El manual es raro pero se te puede olvidar.
> Dejar una marcha metida es mala idea ya que la caja de cambios sufre una presión según los expertos.



Las marchas solo se dejan metidas en cuesta y con la rueda bien apoyada en al arcén para liberar presión. Así me lo aprendí yo. Freno de mano de toda la vida de tirar hasta arriba del todo.


----------



## Volvitо (19 Ene 2022)

Dáis por hecho que es por el freno de mano eléctrico y en realidad no se sabe. Que las chаros no saben conducir es un hecho.


Respecto al freno de mano, debería ser de carraca o de pedal y 100% mecánico. Nunca le he visto la gracia al freno de mano eléctrico, aunque cuando cojo coches que lo llevan tampoco supone un problema porque no soy subnormal. Eso suele ayudar bastante.


----------



## Volvitо (19 Ene 2022)

La mayoría de automáticos (los actuales sobre todo) no te dejan sacar la llave en N, sólo en P.

No puedo entender cómo te puedes dejar el coche sin el freno de mano echado y no darte cuenta. Otra cosa es que se destense al rato, pero si no lo pones bien te das cuenta al instante.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (19 Ene 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Las marchas solo se dejan metidas en cuesta y con la rueda bien apoyada en al arcén para liberar presión. Así me lo aprendí yo. Freno de mano de toda la vida de tirar hasta arriba del todo.











15 malos hábitos al volante que causarán averías en tu coche - Bricar Motor


Muchos de los hábitos que adquirimos al conducir son auténticos enemigos de tu coche. Aquí tienes una lista con los más comunes, causantes de averías, y que debes tratar de evitar. A veces sin darnos cuenta aunque sepamos que pueden pasar factura al bolsillo. Otras por desconocimiento. La gran...



bricarmotor.es


----------



## Volvitо (19 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Por cierto, los que casi no hemos llevado automáticos en la vida(de casualidad), creo recordar que en pendiente simplemente se dejaba el coche en modo P(parking), pero ya no recuerdo bien si primero se echaba el freno de mano o se echaba después de apagar. En cualquier caso con los actuales ya son casi todo eléctricos y los pone el coche solito en cuando apagas el contacto.



Es mejor poner el freno de estacionamiento en N, soltar el freno de servicio (para que el coche descanse sobre el freno de mano) y después ya meter la P.
Yo lo hago siempre, pero es una frikada. Si no lo haces tampoco es que vaya a pasar nada, aunque cuesta más cambiar de P a D al arrancar porque el peso del coche descansa sobre el bloqueo de la transmisión.

El 99% de yankees ignora completamente la existencia del freno de estacionamieto. Lo dejan en P y a correr.


----------



## Volvitо (19 Ene 2022)

Vae Victis dijo:


> *No. Nunca dejar en P sin freno de mano. Y en pendiente menos!!!. Te cargas la caja en un plis.*
> Otra cosa es que existen modelos que tras colocar P, se activen los frenos. Pero en algunos es configurable.



Eso no es así. El bloqueo de la transmisión puede mantener el coche en el sitio sin ningún problema. No te cargas nada.

Eso sí, mejor usar el freno de mano también.


----------



## Volvitо (19 Ene 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> En un coche moderno es imposible que el freno de mano no se quede puesto siempre. Se activa automáticamente siempre que apagues el contacto, te quites el cinturón o abras la puerta. Cualquiera de esas 3 cosas. Tienes un triple sistema de seguridad. El manual es raro pero se te puede olvidar.
> *Dejar una marcha metida es mala idea ya que la caja de cambios sufre una presión según los expertos.*



No.

"Sufre" mucho más cada vez que el coche acelera, y está diseñada para eso.


----------



## Vae Victis (19 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Eso no es así. El bloqueo de la transmisión puede mantener el coche en el sitio sin ningún problema. No te cargas nada.
> 
> Eso sí, mejor usar el freno de mano también.



Que te den un golpe en un aparcamiento y ya verás como nos reímos todos. 
De esos que te arrastran el cacharro medio metro.
Con la P + freno te hacen la fiesta. Con solo P va a fiesta fin de año.


----------



## Volvitо (19 Ene 2022)

Vae Victis dijo:


> Que te den un golpe en un aparcamiento y ya verás como nos reímos todos.
> De esos que te arrastran el cacharro medio metro.



Eso ya es distinto a lo que decías antes, y aún así con un golpe también puedes mover un coche con el freno de mano puesto.

El bloqueo es un trozo de hierro que entra en una rueda dentada. Es bastante robusto y fiable.







Es mejor poner también el freno de mano/pedal porque no cuesta nada y aporta un extra de seguridad.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Ene 2022)

Fiipa


----------



## Busher (19 Ene 2022)

Terminus dijo:


>



A mi lo que me llama la atencion de las "dotes de conduccion" de muchas mujeres no es el que se equivoquen, que todos nos equivocamos, joder, sino el que lo hacen a velocidades absurdamente bajas, con visibilidades perfectas, en circunstancias ridiculamente sencillas Y NO CORRIGEN... es como si los 25 prineros metros de barandilla arrancada les pasasen desapercibidos. Me resulta increible esa incapacidad de reaccion.
Es como si fuesen conductores de 90 años, medio ciegos y medio sordos.


----------



## Nothing (19 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> hombre depende
> 
> mi coche no lleva freno de mano manual y subo pendientes sin despeinarme y parandome a mitad sin miedo de reiniciar la marcha .
> El *auto hold* es es la polla



Me puedo quedar parado en medio de una subida y reiniciar sin ningún tipo de freno solo a base de rapidez y tacto con acelerador y embrague y sin que el coche se caiga ni siquiera 1 cm. Ahora bien, tiene que ser mi coche, porque tengo medidos los recorridos de pedal. Dicho esto, me gusta tirar del freno de mano y soltarlo mientras voy acelerando porque es mucho más seguro. Así es imposible que caiga 

Respecto al asistente de pendiente, lo tengo deshabilitado porque lo único que hace cuando se conecta es obligarme a contar hasta 2 para poder acelerar, o salgo contra freno, y si me paso una décima se cae el coche. Además de que sigue unas reglas para conectarse que no consigo asimilar, y a veces no se conectaba cuando me hubiese gustado. A tomar por culo, freno de mano de toda la vida es lo mejor


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 Ene 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> *Me puedo quedar parado en medio de una subida y reiniciar sin ningún tipo de freno solo a base de rapidez y tacto con acelerador y embrague y sin que el coche se caiga ni siquiera 1 cm. Ahora bien, tiene que ser mi coche, porque tengo medidos los recorridos de pedal. Dicho esto, me gusta tirar del freno de mano y soltarlo mientras voy acelerando porque es mucho más seguro. Así es imposible que caiga*
> 
> Respecto al asistente de pendiente, lo tengo deshabilitado porque lo único que hace cuando se conecta es obligarme a contar hasta 2 para poder acelerar, o salgo contra freno, y si me paso una décima se cae el coche. Además de que sigue unas reglas para conectarse que no consigo asimilar, y a veces no se conectaba cuando me hubiese gustado. A tomar por culo, freno de mano de toda la vida es lo mejor



Yo tambien se hacer eso con mi otros dos coches, pero te garantizo que el 80% son muy torpes por no decir un peligro haciendo eso


----------



## Larata (19 Ene 2022)

Vae Victis dijo:


> No creo que sea un CHR, y los CHR no valen 50.000 euros. Que sea el "primo vestido de bonito" quizás si....



Es verdad, valen 30k. No sé por qué creía yo que valían más.

Y no sé, de lado se parece mucho.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> A mi lo que me llama la atencion de las "dotes de conduccion" de muchas mujeres no es el que se equivoquen, que todos nos equivocamos, joder, sino el que lo hacen a velocidades absurdamente bajas, con visibilidades perfectas, en circunstancias ridiculamente sencillas Y NO CORRIGEN... es como si los 25 prineros metros de barandilla arrancada les pasasen desapercibidos. Me resulta increible esa incapacidad de reaccion.
> Es como si fuesen conductores de 90 años, medio ciegos y medio sordos.



Porque no estan acostumbradas a estar alerta ni tener que tomar una decision rapida.

Esto tambien hace que vivan menos estresadas y por mas años. Al cambio, tampoco esta mal.


----------



## astur_burbuja (21 Ene 2022)

arc1776 dijo:


> Curioso que el freno falocentrico sea mas eficiente que el freno vaginal donde hay q urgar con los dedos para q funcione.



Resumen del Universo. Cierren hilo y vida en general.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (21 Ene 2022)

Caso aislado ver a una Charo meterse una hostia con un SUV.


----------

